
Google Spaces Doesn’t Last a Year, Shutting Down on April 17 - shalmanese
https://www.droid-life.com/2017/02/24/google-spaces-shutdown/
======
dflock
It seems to me, that every time they do this, they make people less likely to
jump onboard their next product, making it's early death more likely,
perpetuating and accelerating the cycle.

They could really do with getting their shit together and then following
through - and if they were going to pick one area to start with, please,
please pick messaging.

------
stuaxo
This is the first I even heard of the service.

